# Milestone?



## Viper_SA

Can't quite post under the vaping milestones thread, as I am still sneaking the occasional IQOS stick, but I have not had a stinkie since 17:00 Saturday afternoon. Been sucking the life out of my 12mg MTL setup. Maybe I should have gotten 18mg  Not even getting anywhere near a silver while chainvaping the 12mg, but nonetheless, still an accomplishment for me that I wanted to share with someone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Stranger

Any journey starts with the first step. My journey started with me being bloody minded and I did everything and anything to not go back on the smokes. In comparison to what I vape today, my first juices were ... erm .. not so good. Today I am happy to say that smoking has no hold on me at all. My mates smoke and the smell, taste and appeal of smoking has left me completely.

I truly wish for the same to happen to you.

Up the nic, get new stuff, find out what works for you. Your journey has just begun.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Can't quite post under the vaping milestones thread, as I am still sneaking the occasional IQOS stick, but I have not had a stinkie since 17:00 Saturday afternoon. Been sucking the life out of my 12mg MTL setup. Maybe I should have gotten 18mg  Not even getting anywhere near a silver while chainvaping the 12mg, but nonetheless, still an accomplishment for me that I wanted to share with someone.



Even if you're having the odd cheat with an IQOS you're still a winner and what you're doing is indeed an accomplishment! Keep on and strength to you @Viper_SA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Can't quite post under the vaping milestones thread, as I am still sneaking the occasional IQOS stick, but I have not had a stinkie since 17:00 Saturday afternoon. Been sucking the life out of my 12mg MTL setup. Maybe I should have gotten 18mg  Not even getting anywhere near a silver while chainvaping the 12mg, but nonetheless, still an accomplishment for me that I wanted to share with someone.



nice, you can do it man

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> nice, you can do it man



Thanks man. Still hanging in there with just the occasional IQOS, but like 3 a day. Need some 18mg instead of 12mg freebase I think, but still proud of myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB

Absolutely awesome achievement! Stopping smoking is a very hard thing to do and you're on the 3 day mark which is great! Keep at it! Maybe salt nic would be a good option, especially now in the beginning?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

LeislB said:


> Absolutely awesome achievement! Stopping smoking is a very hard thing to do and you're on the 3 day mark which is great! Keep at it! Maybe salt nic would be a good option, especially now in the beginning?



Tried nic salts in 2018. Really made me feel like crap. Two hits and my scalp would tingle, I'd break out in a cold sweat and feel nauseous. Tried various strengths. Just decided it's not for me. I prefer freebase. Especially since I chain vape because my hands needs to be busy like it was when I was smoking. It's the muscle memory that gets me, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

Oh hell, that doesn't sound good. But if you've tried it and it was a fail then onto the next thing. I've never vaped MTL liquids so don't even know if they're available in 18mg. Our very own @ivc_mixer is a superb juice maker, I'm sure he'd custom something for you if necessary.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

LeislB said:


> Oh hell, that doesn't sound good. But if you've tried it and it was a fail then onto the next thing. I've never vaped MTL liquids so don't even know if they're available in 18mg. Our very own @ivc_mixer is a superb juice maker, I'm sure he'd custom something for you if necessary.



I made contact with him last night, thanx for the suggestion. The local vape shop does have 18mg, but very limited variety. I am more of a DL vaper too, but when driving I prefer MTL. Less juice when I chain vape. 5mg on DL is my sweet spot. 2mg and 3mg is too low and 6mg is just too much. Most of my new juices I bought are 4mg and 5mg.

Back in 2015 I quit smoking for 7 months and then got drunk at a farewell party. People were complaining about the clouds me and a colleague were chucking. He went for a stinkie and twisted my arm to try just one. That was my downfall. Will not make the mistake again of having "jut one" or care if people complain about a very moderate cloud. Wasn't like I was pushing 100W or anything. They just didn't like the smell of it. Can you imagine? Someone preferring stinkie's smell to vape? Ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

Viper_SA said:


> I made contact with him last night, thanx for the suggestion. The local vape shop does have 18mg, but very limited variety. I am more of a DL vaper too, but when driving I prefer MTL. Less juice when I chain vape. 5mg on DL is my sweet spot. 2mg and 3mg is too low and 6mg is just too much. Most of my new juices I bought are 4mg and 5mg.
> 
> Back in 2015 I quit smoking for 7 months and then got drunk at a farewell party. People were complaining about the clouds me and a colleague were chucking. He went for a stinkie and twisted my arm to try just one. That was my downfall. Will not make the mistake again of having "jut one" or care if people complain about a very moderate cloud. Wasn't like I was pushing 100W or anything. They just didn't like the smell of it. Can you imagine? Someone preferring stinkie's smell to vape? Ridiculous


I quit for 8 years and had children, then my husband turned 40 and we had a big party and I had a cigarette. I cannot do social smoking, it's all or nothing and I chose nothing (eventually!)

My husband complains when my vapour goes near him, I can't believe iced litchi could be as offensive as cigarette smoke! Oh well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 224513





LeislB said:


> I quit for 8 years and had children, then my husband turned 40 and we had a big party and I had a cigarette. I cannot do social smoking, it's all or nothing and I chose nothing (eventually!)
> 
> My husband complains when my vapour goes near him, I can't believe iced litchi could be as offensive as cigarette smoke! Oh well!



Yeah, same here. All or nothing. I hate people that can turn it on and off, hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> I made contact with him last night, thanx for the suggestion. The local vape shop does have 18mg, but very limited variety. I am more of a DL vaper too, but when driving I prefer MTL. Less juice when I chain vape. 5mg on DL is my sweet spot. 2mg and 3mg is too low and 6mg is just too much. Most of my new juices I bought are 4mg and 5mg.
> 
> Back in 2015 I quit smoking for 7 months and then got drunk at a farewell party. People were complaining about the clouds me and a colleague were chucking. He went for a stinkie and twisted my arm to try just one. That was my downfall. Will not make the mistake again of having "jut one" or care if people complain about a very moderate cloud. Wasn't like I was pushing 100W or anything. They just didn't like the smell of it. Can you imagine? Someone preferring stinkie's smell to vape? Ridiculous



You know. What you're explaining in this post is exactly what I experienced. Smokers complaining about clouds from vaping. Smokers complaining about the smell from my vape. While they blow smoke through their ears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn, today I'm suffering a little. I know a stinkie will taste k@k and that I'll regret it, but it just seems so convenient. I just keep telling myself I spent a small fortune to get back up and running with vaping again and that I have to stick it out. Got some mod issues on one of my mods used for MTL and a little bit of vaper's tongue, so not the easiest of days, never mind what life threw at me today. 
Just HAVE to survive tonight. Tomorrow is a new day. Day four without a real stinky today and only had two IQOS stick per day for the last two days. Slow progress, but progress nonetheless.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

you will have days like these, but I sense that you are determined

you can do it

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> Damn, today I'm suffering a little. I know a stinkie will taste k@k and that I'll regret it, but it just seems so convenient. I just keep telling myself I spent a small fortune to get back up and running with vaping again and that I have to stick it out. Got some mod issues on one of my mods used for MTL and a little bit of vaper's tongue, so not the easiest of days, never mind what life threw at me today.
> Just HAVE to survive tonight. Tomorrow is a new day. Day four without a real stinky today and only had two IQOS stick per day for the last two days. Slow progress, but progress nonetheless.


We've been through it before , we can do it again... Chain vape bro, multiple setups if necessary. Keep the faith.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Damn, today I'm suffering a little. I know a stinkie will taste k@k and that I'll regret it, but it just seems so convenient. I just keep telling myself I spent a small fortune to get back up and running with vaping again and that I have to stick it out. Got some mod issues on one of my mods used for MTL and a little bit of vaper's tongue, so not the easiest of days, never mind what life threw at me today.
> Just HAVE to survive tonight. Tomorrow is a new day. Day four without a real stinky today and only had two IQOS stick per day for the last two days. Slow progress, but progress nonetheless.



@Viper_SA 
Your thoughts are all wrong. You're using reasoning e.g. how much you've spent on vaping, but in the end that won't give you the strength that you need. 

What you need to do is to change the underlying craving for a cigarette. Again - change your thoughts.

When the first thought of a ciggie pops into your head *block it. * In your imagination put up a concrete wall between you and the ciggie. Imagine it. You on one side of the wall, ciggie on the other.

At the same time, and this is important, you need to *change your identity*. You're still identifying as a smoker, trying to give up. 
Rather say to yourself, "I don't smoke therefore I don't want a ciggie." 

And if someone offers you a ciggie, don't say, "No thanks, I'm trying to give up". The word "trying" implies that failure is a possibility. Just say, "No thanks, I don't smoke". Again - it's a change of identity.

This change of identity helped me tremendously when I gave up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked is on the money  ... Name yourself a non smoker, and use whatever is necessary to reset that muscle memory, hell, even replacing the word ciggie with stinkie goes a long way. You haven't given up anything, rather you have taken back control of your life!
Take on some new hobbies too ... even some related to vaping ... I found that making my own coils and rewicking on *every tank fill* helped not only in me getting those skills up, but also helped replace the embedded stinkie "sub routines".
O .... and if you require a separate device with an 18mg strong tobacco flavour in it from time to time, do that too!
Whatever it takes to free yourself from those addiction chains is worth it ... Jus' hang in there, you're doing great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have to tell this story, keeping in mind what was said above about classifying myself as a non-smoker. I stopped at Checkers today after work for some essentials and meat for our braai at work tomorrow. Whilst walking out I peered over at the stinkie counter to see if they sold the IQOS HEETS. Just in case I need some one day for a real emergency. Now bear in mind that my last stinkie wasn't planned to be my last stinkie and just kind of happened. It was one of those cheapy brands. Anyway, back to my story. I was told at the filling station some weeks back that John Rolfe was off the market. Always was a favorite treat I allowed myself between the cheapy brands. My eye caught a glimpse of that yellow soft pack today at Checkers and part of my brain screamed "just one last John Rolfe to switch off with". I had to really focus to keep walking and not to even double check that it was indeed John Rolfe. Drove straight to the vape shop after that to pick up some more MTL juice. They were out of stock on Ms, Daisy's that I craved, but I got Frosteez instead. 

Then after dinner I had my 2nd IQOS stick for the day. It tasted utterly kak! Now I'm burning incense to get rid of the smell. A smell that I didn't even smell as recently as Saturday. Today I thought the dog had shat in the house  Yes, it was that bad. So, I think I'm winning the mind game part of quitting. Adding a pic in case anyone wants to try Ms. Daisy's. I love it. It's a pecan nut cream pie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I have to tell this story, keeping in mind what was said above about classifying myself as a non-smoker. I stopped at Checkers today after work for some essentials and meat for our braai at work tomorrow. Whilst walking out I peered over at the stinkie counter to see if they sold the IQOS HEETS. Just in case I need some one day for a real emergency. Now bear in mind that my last stinkie wasn't planned to be my last stinkie and just kind of happened. It was one of those cheapy brands. Anyway, back to my story. I was told at the filling station some weeks back that John Rolfe was off the market. Always was a favorite treat I allowed myself between the cheapy brands. My eye caught a glimpse of that yellow soft pack today at Checkers and part of my brain screamed "just one last John Rolfe to switch off with". I had to really focus to keep walking and not to even double check that it was indeed John Rolfe. Drove straight to the vape shop after that to pick up some more MTL juice. They were out of stock on Ms, Daisy's that I craved, but I got Frosteez instead.
> 
> Then after dinner I had my 2nd IQOS stick for the day. It tasted utterly kak! Now I'm burning incense to get rid of the smell. A smell that I didn't even smell as recently as Saturday. Today I thought the dog had shat in the house  Yes, it was that bad. So, I think I'm winning the mind game part of quitting. Adding a pic in case anyone wants to try Ms. Daisy's. I love it. It's a pecan nut cream pie.
> 
> View attachment 224712



Well done! ... ya gotta celebrate all them small successes! 

That's a major win in my opinion, as the stench of cigarettes is what keeps me far away from trying them again, hell ... I even chase my smoker mates away an' tell em to stand somewhere else when they're fumigating their lungs.
I believe it's because my sense of smell has finally returned, and the desire to no longer smell like an ashtray keeps me honest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> I have to tell this story, keeping in mind what was said above about classifying myself as a non-smoker. I stopped at Checkers today after work for some essentials and meat for our braai at work tomorrow. Whilst walking out I peered over at the stinkie counter to see if they sold the IQOS HEETS. Just in case I need some one day for a real emergency. Now bear in mind that my last stinkie wasn't planned to be my last stinkie and just kind of happened. It was one of those cheapy brands. Anyway, back to my story. I was told at the filling station some weeks back that John Rolfe was off the market. Always was a favorite treat I allowed myself between the cheapy brands. My eye caught a glimpse of that yellow soft pack today at Checkers and part of my brain screamed "just one last John Rolfe to switch off with". I had to really focus to keep walking and not to even double check that it was indeed John Rolfe. Drove straight to the vape shop after that to pick up some more MTL juice. They were out of stock on Ms, Daisy's that I craved, but I got Frosteez instead.
> 
> Then after dinner I had my 2nd IQOS stick for the day. It tasted utterly kak! Now I'm burning incense to get rid of the smell. A smell that I didn't even smell as recently as Saturday. Today I thought the dog had shat in the house  Yes, it was that bad. So, I think I'm winning the mind game part of quitting. Adding a pic in case anyone wants to try Ms. Daisy's. I love it. It's a pecan nut cream pie.
> 
> View attachment 224712


Another GREAT milestone and achievement right here meneer, and welcome back to your home on the Net. Strange how fast our bodies adapt and recover when we do the right things. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't think I've ever featured on this list before... I've been a busy bee it seems...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

@Viper_SA Well done at leaving Checkers without giving in to temptation. That was a MAJOR accomplishment. 

And now, you don't like the taste or smell of HEETS - I'd say you're well on your way to giving up those too!!

As for Ms Daisy's Pecan Nut Pie - It's a well-known and well-liked juice amongst the "old" vapers, so you're in good company. If that is what you like make sure to stock up, even if you have to buy online. Just do a Google search. If I had any I would send some to you, but alas ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

So this morning at 3 am I was woken up by our senior standby to tell me that our unit came offline. That means a lot of maintenance for the mechanical guys to clear blockages and a lot of admin for me, plus playing technical advisor as well as coordinating all the stuff. I went through the day with very very few vape breaks, so I could not keep up my nicotine levels and had to use one or two more IQOS sticks than I wanted too, but the main thing is I'm home now and still stinkie free. Just opened my vape mail as well. @Hooked that is so kind of you! Posts like that will get me through the rest of the weekend at work, even though I had loads of things planned. Will just HAVE to feed and clean out the snakes somewhere this weekend. The rest will have to wait until next weekend unfortunately.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> So this morning at 3 am I was woken up by our senior standby to tell me that our unit came offline. That means a lot of maintenance for the mechanical guys to clear blockages and a lot of admin for me, plus playing technical advisor as well as coordinating all the stuff. I went through the day with very very few vape breaks, so I could not keep up my nicotine levels and had to use one or two more IQOS sticks than I wanted too, but the main thing is I'm home now and still stinkie free. Just opened my vape mail as well. @Hooked that is so kind of you! Posts like that will get me through the rest of the weekend at work, even though I had loads of things planned. Will just HAVE to feed and clean out the snakes somewhere this weekend. The rest will have to wait until next weekend unfortunately.






Viper_SA said:


> *but the main thing is I'm home now and still stinkie free*



Indeed! That IS the main thing and well done to you @Viper_SA!

I love reading your posts. It's a diary of an *x-smoker* in the process of switching permanently to vaping and I don't think we've ever had this on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

At 5pm today I will be 1 week stinkie free 

Still stuck at work, and with grumpy colleagues to boot, but hanging in there. In one week my sense of smell has improved, my index finger is no longer stained yellow and my sinuses are 10 times better. The real test will be tomorrow when there isn't any need to come to work and I have only my usual weekend chores to do. That is usually when my stress levels are highest and the craving will be there. Just going to do my best to focus on feeding my snakes and cleaning their cages. Will probably blast some music as well.

Having some issues with flavor on my MTL RTA's, not sure if it's a build issue or vaoer's tongue. Today the Zeus single coil has been hit hard with some 5mg Drool juice. Haven't had much time to vape, but I made the last break count  feeling much better now. Will probably head home soon if all goes well and then I can just chill for a bit. We still have loadshedding scheduled, so I'm hoping it won't happen. Just want to put on the fan and put my feet up for a bit and then maybe do a build or shave my head 

Thank you for the support in this thread. I was surprised by @Hooked 's comment that she enjoyed the thread. Just someone rambling on about his day, lol, but it's nice to share thoughts on the battle against the stinkies.

For the time being though it is a battle I'm winning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Really really want a stinkie right now. All that's stopping me is the small fortune I spent on vaping this month. Both my MTL RTA's are giving me shit and I've spent hours trying to figure it out. Gave up now. Back to my trusty Zeus single coil RTA's. I feel stupid for spending so much on vaping and feel like I'm failing because I want a stinkie so bad when I stress like this. I've forgotten how vaping can really eat into your free time and chore time. Should've left the bloody tanks alone and cleaned out my snake cages. 28 of them waiting for clean cages and food. (Long story about why I have so many snakes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Really really want a stinkie right now. All that's stopping me is the small fortune I spent on vaping this month. Both my MTL RTA's are giving me shit and I've spent hours trying to figure it out. Gave up now. Back to my trusty Zeus single coil RTA's. I feel stupid for spending so much on vaping and feel like I'm failing because I want a stinkie so bad when I stress like this. I've forgotten how vaping can really eat into your free time and chore time. Should've left the bloody tanks alone and cleaned out my snake cages. 28 of them waiting for clean cages and food. (Long story about why I have so many snakes)



It was at moments like you speak of that I reverted to my high Nic STRONG tobacco flavours, and reminded myself that I was a NON smoker!
Do whatever it takes, (_other than beating up the neighbor and strangling the kids that is_ ), and ... stay true to your convictions ... You got this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It was at moments like you speak of that I reverted to my high Nic STRONG tobacco flavours, and reminded myself that I was a NON smoker!
> Do whatever it takes, (_other than beating up the neighbor and strangling the kids that is_ ), and ... stay true to your convictions ... You got this!



My high Nic content devices are the two MTL tanks 

Hitting the shit out of my 5mg DL juices now and eating anything I can get my hands on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

I know how you feel. It may be worthwhile going to the Dr and getting some rivotril, it's a tranquilizer. They don't make me tired and sometimes you just need some help, no shame in that.

We are here for you, been checking back on this post often and reading about your progress. Do you have any nic? Maybe add some to your DL juices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Further to the above ... the more my sense of smell came back, the further I moved from tobacco, first lowering the %'s of tobacco, whilst replacing it with caramel, (an RY4 type deal with increasing caramel).

I used to smoke 40 Camel Classics a day, to which the recipe below mimicked it perfectly for me 
FA Tuscan Reserve 2%
FA Black Fire 0.5%
FA Burley 0.5%
FA Oak 0.5%
FA Desert Ship 0.3%
FA Caramel 0.3% <- I kept bumping this up whilst diluting the other flavours ... O and sometimes I add in some FA Butterscotch at the same %

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

LeislB said:


> I know how you feel. It may be worthwhile going to the Dr and getting some rivotril, it's a tranquilizer. They don't make me tired and sometimes you just need some help, no shame in that.
> 
> We are here for you, been checking back on this post often and reading about your progress. Do you have any nic? Maybe add some to your DL juices?



Lol, I know Rivotril very well. Currently taking half a tablet twice a day. My psychiatrist keeps me well medicated  otherwise I completely lose my shit. Just frustrated I guess. I hate feeling out of control or dumb, and it cracks me up that a little tank can be beyond my mastery.

Nope, no nic. I don't like 6mg DL even though. 5mg is my sweet spot right now. Have loads of DL juice and my Zeus and Serpent tanks are fail-safe at least. Also have some squonk mods for a variety of flavors. Just discovered a quarter tub of Bar One ice cream. Has helped me put the stinkies out of my mind by telling myself that the ice cream would taste less good if I still smoked. If all else fails, there is always the IQOS sticks for before I climb the walls. I've given up many things in life, won't list them as this is not a SNVL site  but nicotine is proving to be the hardest of all thus far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Further to the above ... the more my sense of smell came back, the further I moved from tobacco, first lowering the %'s of tobacco, whilst replacing it with caramel, (an RY4 type deal with increasing caramel).
> 
> I used to smoke 40 Camel Classics a day, to which the recipe below mimicked it perfectly for me
> FA Tuscan Reserve 2%
> FA Black Fire 0.5%
> FA Burley 0.5%
> FA Oak 0.5%
> FA Desert Ship 0.3%
> FA Caramel 0.3% <- I kept bumping this up whilst diluting the other flavours ... O and sometimes I add in some FA Butterscotch at the same %



I have a boatload of tobacco recipes, but not planning to go the DIY route again anytime soon. Just too much to try and concentrate on (pun intended)

Iove my bakery and dessert flavors since I started vaping again. Tobacco doesn't work for me. I got an espresso tobacco juice which absolutely sucks balls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I have a boatload of tobacco recipes, but not planning to go the DIY route again anytime soon. Just too much to try and concentrate on (pun intended)
> 
> Iove my bakery and dessert flavors since I started vaping again. Tobacco doesn't work for me. I got an espresso tobacco juice which absolutely sucks balls.


In that case, together with your sense of smell returning ... you're pretty much there 
It's now a case of resetting them neural pathways with the message that you are a NON smoker {full stop}

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Really really want a stinkie right now. All that's stopping me is the small fortune I spent on vaping this month. Both my MTL RTA's are giving me shit and I've spent hours trying to figure it out. Gave up now. Back to my trusty Zeus single coil RTA's. I feel stupid for spending so much on vaping and feel like I'm failing because I want a stinkie so bad when I stress like this. I've forgotten how vaping can really eat into your free time and chore time. Should've left the bloody tanks alone and cleaned out my snake cages. 28 of them waiting for clean cages and food. (Long story about why I have so many snakes)



@Viper_SA You said that you "" feel like I'm failing because I want a stinkie so bad when I stress like this." Nope - it's only natural to feel like that. Stinkies have been your go-to when under stress for how many years? It will take a loooong time to get over that. 

The point is that you've been stinkie-free for 1 week now and kudos to you for that!!!! That's success, not failing!!

What does concern me is that I detect an irritation with the time spent on vaping and I understand that only too well. I get annoyed when I have to replace a coil - and I use ordinary commercial coils. You might want to try commercial coils for a while - it takes just a minute or two to replace a coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> My high Nic content devices are the two MTL tanks
> 
> Hitting the shit out of my 5mg DL juices now and eating anything I can get my hands on



You've mentioned that you also vape 12mg. Perhaps you could try an 18mg MTL? Seems like 5mg isn't enough for you.

EDIT:
Sorry - just seen your other post that 5mg is your sweet spot. Keep going!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Hooked said:


> You've mentioned that you also vape 12mg. Perhaps you could try an 18mg MTL? Seems like 5mg isn't enough for you.
> 
> EDIT:
> Sorry - just seen your other post that 5mg is your sweet spot. Keep going!!!



Yes @Hooked . 5mg for DL and 12mg for MTL. Thinking of upping the MTL to 15mg or maybe 18mg, but the variety at those strenghts are very limited. I just wicked the Expromizer V4 as per @DarthBranMuffin 's tutorial and so far so good. Put a sample tobacco in there just to test, didn't want to waste my good juice on it, hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Happy to report that despite having to cheat on an extra tranquilizer pill this afternoon (Sundays really get to me) I did well and avoided a stinkie and didn't even think of having one while struggling to wick two finicky RTA's. I did have an IQOS stick or two, but it tasted bad and I soon reverted to my DL setups while struggling with the MTL setups. Two great members helped me out over WhatsApp and for now I'm sorted with the build on my new setups for 12mg MTL to kick the cravings.

Loadshedding is finally over, so off for a warm shower and then some happy vaping!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Hey, ... the struggle is real. Keep telling yourself that along with telling yourself you are a winner.

When I stopped, I was on MTL 36 mg ... for years. The fear was real.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Hey, ... the struggle is real. Keep telling yourself that along with telling yourself you are a winner.
> 
> When I stopped, I was on MTL 36 mg ... for years. The fear was real.



@Stranger MTL 36mg? You're kidding!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

No kidding

a vendor used to do this in menthol, I used this for years

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=hell high

here you go, still doing a version of it.

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...h_e-Liquidz/HH-Vapor-Dragon-Menthol-60ml-36mg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> No kidding
> 
> a vendor used to do this in menthol, I used this for years
> 
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=hell high
> 
> here you go, still doing a version of it.
> 
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...h_e-Liquidz/HH-Vapor-Dragon-Menthol-60ml-36mg



@Stranger Oh. My. Vape. You sure mean business!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well well well, tomorrow will be two weeks since my last stinkie. Had plenty of offers for one, but I declined all of them. I have an open packet in my desk at work, and I'm not even tempted to try one. When people smoke around me I actually get annoyed, even though I promised myself I wouldn't be one of those ex smokers.

I do still cheat a little with my IQOS, but only like two or three times a day. I can accept that without feeling like I'm failing. Still a big achievement for me with the way I used to smoke.

Wrote the date I had my last stinkie on my whiteboard with a permanent marker. Everytime a craving hits me I just look at that date and remind myself what it took to get to where I am from there. It really helps.

Will update when, not if, I hit the two week milestone tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Well well well, tomorrow will be two weeks since my last stinkie. Had plenty of offers for one, but I declined all of them. I have an open packet in my desk at work, and I'm not even tempted to try one. When people smoke around me I actually get annoyed, even though I promised myself I wouldn't be one of those ex smokers.
> 
> I do still cheat a little with my IQOS, but only like two or three times a day. I can accept that without feeling like I'm failing. Still a big achievement for me with the way I used to smoke.
> 
> Wrote the date I had my last stinkie on my whiteboard with a permanent marker. Everytime a craving hits me I just look at that date and remind myself what it took to get to where I am from there. It really helps.
> 
> Will update when, not if, I hit the two week milestone tomorrow.



3 years later and I'm proud to say I'm one of THOSE ex-smokers. Whenever there's a stinkie sucker close to me and I can smell it (and that can be up to 3 houses away) I just want to shove a Cue or something into their hands.

But also, that stinkie smell reminds me of why I quit in the first place. So I put up with it and enjoy my personal victory.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Well well well, tomorrow will be two weeks since my last stinkie. Had plenty of offers for one, but I declined all of them. I have an open packet in my desk at work, and I'm not even tempted to try one. When people smoke around me I actually get annoyed, even though I promised myself I wouldn't be one of those ex smokers.
> 
> I do still cheat a little with my IQOS, but only like two or three times a day. I can accept that without feeling like I'm failing. Still a big achievement for me with the way I used to smoke.
> 
> Wrote the date I had my last stinkie on my whiteboard with a permanent marker. Everytime a craving hits me I just look at that date and remind myself what it took to get to where I am from there. It really helps.
> 
> Will update when, not if, I hit the two week milestone tomorrow.



well done !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Viper_SA 
Keep it up!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Almost forgot 
As of 17:00 today I am 2 weeks stinkie free 

Almost had a slip-up, lol. I was explaining something to my mom about a new RTA I have and I ask her "give me a smoke please". Luckily the puzzled look on her face brought me back to reality right quick.

Feeling good about myself right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Almost forgot
> As of 17:00 today I am 2 weeks stinkie free
> 
> Almost had a slip-up, lol. I was explaining something to my mom about a new RTA I have and I ask her "give me a smoke please". Luckily the puzzled look on her face brought me back to reality right quick.
> 
> Feeling good about myself right now.



Well done @Viper_SA! 2 weeks is indeed a milestone to feel good about!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Eish, tonight I'm suffering again... I know it will taste k@k and ill be cross with myself if I smoke one, but damn tell that to my brain! Did what I know best, lol, and ordered some vape mail. Got a shock when I realised Fasttech doesn't ship to SA anymore, but found most of what I'm looking for on a local site. Not going to ship two drip tips alone. It doesn't allow me to ship a mod or even spare glass.

I was hospitalised earlier this year and I got to thinking now. What if it happens again. Can't exactly take all my building supplies etc to hospital with me. So I ordered a Drag X for when I need PnP convenience in future.

The fs t that I've already spent a small fortune to get back into vaping is helping me hold out, willpower alone wouldn't do it I'm afraid. For now though, I'm fighting the good fight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Eish, tonight I'm suffering again... I know it will taste k@k and ill be cross with myself if I smoke one, but damn tell that to my brain! Did what I know best, lol, and ordered some vape mail. Got a shock when I realised Fasttech doesn't ship to SA anymore, but found most of what I'm looking for on a local site. Not going to ship two drip tips alone. It doesn't allow me to ship a mod or even spare glass.
> 
> I was hospitalised earlier this year and I got to thinking now. What if it happens again. Can't exactly take all my building supplies etc to hospital with me. So I ordered a Drag X for when I need PnP convenience in future.
> 
> The fs t that I've already spent a small fortune to get back into vaping is helping me hold out, willpower alone wouldn't do it I'm afraid. For now though, I'm fighting the good fight.



You hang in there!! One of these days you will replace the need for a stinkie with the need for a pitstop to clean and rewick. You'll make it through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Viper_SA you’re not alone. I quitted nearly 4 years ago and the battle at this stage is bad enough with an housemate who smokes and I have to fight not to lift one - the price of cigarettes vs vaping is enough to put me off. He pays £9.25 a packet of 20 cigarettes where I pay only £50 ish for 4-6 months supply of juice mixing stuff. No way I’m spending that much money on cigarettes again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Eish, tonight I'm suffering again... I know it will taste k@k and ill be cross with myself if I smoke one, but damn tell that to my brain! Did what I know best, lol, and ordered some vape mail. Got a shock when I realised Fasttech doesn't ship to SA anymore, but found most of what I'm looking for on a local site. Not going to ship two drip tips alone. It doesn't allow me to ship a mod or even spare glass.
> 
> I was hospitalised earlier this year and I got to thinking now. What if it happens again. Can't exactly take all my building supplies etc to hospital with me. So I ordered a Drag X for when I need PnP convenience in future.
> 
> The fs t that I've already spent a small fortune to get back into vaping is helping me hold out, willpower alone wouldn't do it I'm afraid. For now though, I'm fighting the good fight.



You are indeed fighting a good fight @Viper_SA. Kudos to you on being strong! Keep going - the first 3 weeks, in my personal experience, are the worst. You're almost there!

I'm thrilled that you bought a Drag X. It's an awesome mod!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Finally at home. Was a tough day at work. I vaped at 8am and only got a second chance at 12am. Four whole hours without nicotine! That is some kind of record for me. Must admit I didn't get nearly as fidgety as I did when I was on stinkies. Also, I had an Iqos Heets at 5am this morning and the next one at 2:30 pm. Not bad at all. Really weaning off them nicely at this stage, but I doubt I'll leave it altogether just yet. Don't want to put too much pressure on myself. Also bought a new mod today after being so impressed with my 1st Drag X. Only downside now is the fact that the displays differ and it bugs my OCD a little bit, but I'll survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Viper_SA said:


> Finally at home. Was a tough day at work. I vaped at 8am and only got a second chance at 12am. Four whole hours without nicotine! That is some kind of record for me. Must admit I didn't get nearly as fidgety as I did when I was on stinkies. Also, I had an Iqos Heets at 5am this morning and the next one at 2:30 pm. Not bad at all. Really weaning off them nicely at this stage, but I doubt I'll leave it altogether just yet. Don't want to put too much pressure on myself. Also bought a new mod today after being so impressed with my 1st Drag X. Only downside now is the fact that the displays differ and it bugs my OCD a little bit, but I'll survive.


Yeah baby steps, one step at a time... Go slow and you'll then look back and say what??? I know it's been 4 years since I quitted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Finally at home. Was a tough day at work. I vaped at 8am and only got a second chance at 12am. Four whole hours without nicotine! That is some kind of record for me. Must admit I didn't get nearly as fidgety as I did when I was on stinkies. Also, I had an Iqos Heets at 5am this morning and the next one at 2:30 pm. Not bad at all. Really weaning off them nicely at this stage, but I doubt I'll leave it altogether just yet. Don't want to put too much pressure on myself. Also bought a new mod today after being so impressed with my 1st Drag X. Only downside now is the fact that the displays differ and it bugs my OCD a little bit, but I'll survive.



You're doing sooo well @Viper_SA! And as for 4 hours without nic - hell, I couldn't even do that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, well, well. 3 weeks today. Last stinkie was on 6 March. I already feel better. A bit more stressed, but that could be other causes as well.
Just struggling to vape today as I burned my lip yesterday while having coffee out of one of those thermal cups. Lekker blister on my lip 

But atleast the MTL units don't require me to use that part of my lip. Missing my DL though...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> You're doing sooo well @Viper_SA! And as for 4 hours without nic - hell, I couldn't even do that!


Sometimes you are forced to - specially in hospitality, with running a busy kitchen - you only vape or go for smoke breaks while you can. I've gone 4 hours without a vape a few times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Well, well, well. 3 weeks today. Last stinkie was on 6 March. I already feel better. A bit more stressed, but that could be other causes as well.
> Just struggling to vape today as I burned my lip yesterday while having coffee out of one of those thermal cups. Lekker blister on my lip
> 
> But atleast the MTL units don't require me to use that part of my lip. Missing my DL though...



3 weeks - brilliant!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Sometimes you are forced to - specially in hospitality, with running a busy kitchen - you only vape or go for smoke breaks while you can. I've gone 4 hours without a vape a few times.



Yes, you're quite right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Yes, you're quite right!


Yeah that's why a Drag X Mod would go in handy, you don't have to rummage in your bag for the mod and waste precious time when you are able to take a break. I need to buy one when I can afford it as I've been off for a year on furlough and I'm due to start a trial shift from the 12th at an hotel operating the pot wash (I was interviewed for the housekeeping position but my housemate recommended me for the pot wash position as that was my prior experience before I was put on furlough). It's hard work but I like it when it keeps me busy and on the move all the time (ADHD).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah that's why a Drag X Mod would go in handy, you don't have to rummage in your bag for the mod and waste precious time when you are able to take a break. I need to buy one when I can afford it as I've been off for a year on furlough and I'm due to start a trial shift from the 12th at an hotel operating the pot wash (I was interviewed for the housekeeping position but my housemate recommended me for the pot wash position as that was my prior experience before I was put on furlough). It's hard work but I like it when it keeps me busy and on the move all the time (ADHD).



Drag X is brilliant! Hope you get one soon!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So today is proving very difficult for me. I don't have any cravings really, and earlier at my mom's place my nose closed up completely with her smoke and I struggled to breathe actually, so I don't _*want*_ to go back to stinkies, but damn I'm at that point where my mind is saying
"smoking was easier"... I have a major pit stop coming up that I'm not particularly looking forward to and both my MTL RTA's are proving to be a real pain in the ass to get the wicking right. Often have flooding on both and whistling on one. Really getting on my last nerve...

Tomorrow will be 4 weeks exactly since my last stinkie and although I already hate the smell and such, I am missing it for the simplicity of getting my fix. Apart from the two pain in the ass MTL RTA's the rest of my gear are performing just great. Just changed out the VM1 coils in my two Drag X's for two brand new VM6's. Really impressed, even at 40W. (recommended wattage is 60-80W)

Some thoughts and prayers welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Just remember this

a packet of cigarettes cost more than your vape juices. 
vaping smells and tastes better
you get more flavours and 100s of different recipes
Your clothes and house smells better being a vaper, even your car. 
I just saw a video on cleaning a house that was occupied by a smoker for 22 years - the cleaner had to wash off yellow tar stains off the walls and ceilings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> So today is proving very difficult for me. I don't have any cravings really, and earlier at my mom's place my nose closed up completely with her smoke and I struggled to breathe actually, so I don't _*want*_ to go back to stinkies, but damn I'm at that point where my mind is saying
> "smoking was easier"... I have a major pit stop coming up that I'm not particularly looking forward to and both my MTL RTA's are proving to be a real pain in the ass to get the wicking right. Often have flooding on both and whistling on one. Really getting on my last nerve...
> 
> Tomorrow will be 4 weeks exactly since my last stinkie and although I already hate the smell and such, I am missing it for the simplicity of getting my fix. Apart from the two pain in the ass MTL RTA's the rest of my gear are performing just great. Just changed out the VM1 coils in my two Drag X's for two brand new VM6's. Really impressed, even at 40W. (recommended wattage is 60-80W)
> 
> Some thoughts and prayers welcome.



Firstly, huge congrats on 4 weeks stinkie free!!!

Secondly, if the RTAs are irritating you then put them aside and continue with the Drag X and VM6 coil. Why put extra pressure on yourself with the RTAs? It's unnecessary. Maybe one day you can go back to them, but let them be for now.

I've always used commercial coils because I couldn't be bothered with RTAs. I even get irritated when I have to change a commercial coil or refill the tank!! I want things to be as simple as possible. 

*Know thyself and live accordingly.


*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> @Viper_SA you’re not alone. I quitted nearly 4 years ago and the battle at this stage is bad enough with an housemate who smokes and I have to fight not to lift one - the price of cigarettes vs vaping is enough to put me off. He pays £9.25 a packet of 20 cigarettes where I pay only £50 ish for 4-6 months supply of juice mixing stuff. No way I’m spending that much money on cigarettes again...


R187.89 is waaaay too much to spend on cigs , save a week and I could buy a very decent mod...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Now @Hooked has given sound advice - make things as easy as possible for yourself. 

When I first started out, I also had disposable coils too. Heck they were a lot better than the Twisp Clearo devices, coils always burning out within a week. Now if I was working full-time, I'd want to find the most easiest way possible to free up some time for other things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> R187.89 is waaaay too much to spend on cigs , save a week and I could buy a very decent mod...


Comparing his smoking costs to my vaping costs:

£9.25 x 30 days (average) = £277.50 for a pack of 20 cigarettes alone. 

Now for vaping, it only costs me £50 for 4 - 5 months supply of ejuice mixing supplies. 

so now I'm going to reiterate on the cost of cigarettes - no way in hell I am paying that much. I rather spend it on something that makes a good investment - I'll buy new shoes, clothes, etc...

I'm eyeing a pair of black Asics shoes that will cost me £60 ish. I rather spend my money on better things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB

Bench the problematic MTL RTA's until ypu have more time, patience and lus to fiddle with them. Stick to the coils, by choosing the tight ones you can get your gmhigh nic hit. Don't be so hard on yourself, you've done an amazing job. If it was easy all smokers would be quitting!

Just keep on trucking, we will keep on cheering!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Four weeks down the line and this morning I want to eat a cigarette. That's how bad the craving is today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Four weeks down the line and this morning I want to eat a cigarette. That's how bad the craving is today



Vasbyt! I remember all the times when I gave up stinkies and the most difficult was not at the beginning, but after about 3 weeks. Strange hey? 

And having said "all the times" let me say that with vaping I will never go back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Very strange indeed. I'll just have to vape like hell today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Viper_SA said:


> Very strange indeed. I'll just have to vape like hell today


Yeah do that. The first four weeks was hard for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takes

Viper_SA said:


> Very strange indeed. I'll just have to vape like hell today


Don't worry Viper, I am with you today, really struggling hence the presence on the forum, found your posts and man it feels better knowing I am not the only one struggling. let's build some proper clouds today! The neighbor thought my house was on fire lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hang in there @Viper_SA !!! You just had a major pitstop yesterday, use them, use all of them!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

hang in there guys !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thank goodness for commercial coils and tranquilizers! I have been vaping on my Pioneer mtl and Drag X's all day. Took along shower now and grabbed one of my trusty Zeus's to have some of @ivc_mixer 's Cafe Latte in front of the TV. Took a huge hit and, BAM, a mouth full of juice! Now I have 4 of these tanks and NEVER, as in NEVER have I had flooding. I've had the occasional dryish hit, but nothing to write home about. 

Last week at work I noticed that their flavor was a bit below par compared to the Drag X's flavor and last night while wicking I wicked one too tight and messed up one my my @smilelykumeenit coils. So I went with less cotton and thinned out the legs a bit more than usual, thinking this would help it wick faster and perhaps increase flavor. Well, out of 4 Zeus's and one Serpent only one Zeus and the serpent is vaping fine. All three other Zeus's are flooded like the Vaal in rainy season 

Two hours worth of wicking down the drain and 12ml of juice to boot. I'm thankful I gave all my stinkies to my mom, because had I had one on hand I would certainly have caved. Lucky for me just last week my psychiatrist sent through a prescription for some more tranquilizers. I took one and a half sommer, just to get through the craving and disappointment. Back to thick wicks for me. 

Also, a special thanks to @Befo5 for helping me with the Expromizer today. Learnt some new tricks for fluffing out the wick ends and I now have one more variant to consider when wicking her. 

Considered cancelling my outing to Jhb tomorrow to fix my wicking mess, but I think I need the outing. So tomorrow night I'll be wicking again. My first outing since I quit smoking, so it will be a test of my perseverance for sure. The next test will be to see if I can manage to skip a stinkie on my birthday on the 11th. I used to buy a pack of brand ciggies for the occasion instead of my usual cheapies. Maybe an extra Drag X is well deserved?Really loving those little mod/pods. 

Just wanted to rant and rave a bit to get it out of my system. Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I just want to give a shout out to two other gentleman who have been supporting me to no end on WhatsApp. @DarthBranMuffin and @Dela Rey Steyn you guys are awesome! Really appreciate all the advice and time spent. If I'm ever in your neck of the woods a drink is for sure on the table.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

takes said:


> Don't worry Viper, I am with you today, really struggling hence the presence on the forum, found your posts and man it feels better knowing I am not the only one struggling. let's build some proper clouds today! The neighbor thought my house was on fire lol



Hang in there @takes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Thank goodness for commercial coils and tranquilizers! I have been vaping on my Pioneer mtl and Drag X's all day. Took along shower now and grabbed one of my trusty Zeus's to have some of @ivc_mixer 's Cafe Latte in front of the TV. Took a huge hit and, BAM, a mouth full of juice! Now I have 4 of these tanks and NEVER, as in NEVER have I had flooding. I've had the occasional dryish hit, but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Last week at work I noticed that their flavor was a bit below par compared to the Drag X's flavor and last night while wicking I wicked one too tight and messed up one my my @smilelykumeenit coils. So I went with less cotton and thinned out the legs a bit more than usual, thinking this would help it wick faster and perhaps increase flavor. Well, out of 4 Zeus's and one Serpent only one Zeus and the serpent is vaping fine. All three other Zeus's are flooded like the Vaal in rainy season
> 
> Two hours worth of wicking down the drain and 12ml of juice to boot. I'm thankful I gave all my stinkies to my mom, because had I had one on hand I would certainly have caved. Lucky for me just last week my psychiatrist sent through a prescription for some more tranquilizers. I took one and a half sommer, just to get through the craving and disappointment. Back to thick wicks for me.
> 
> Also, a special thanks to @Befo5 for helping me with the Expromizer today. Learnt some new tricks for fluffing out the wick ends and I now have one more variant to consider when wicking her.
> 
> Considered cancelling my outing to Jhb tomorrow to fix my wicking mess, but I think I need the outing. So tomorrow night I'll be wicking again. My first outing since I quit smoking, so it will be a test of my perseverance for sure. The next test will be to see if I can manage to skip a stinkie on my birthday on the 11th. I used to buy a pack of brand ciggies for the occasion instead of my usual cheapies. Maybe an extra Drag X is well deserved?Really loving those little mod/pods.
> 
> Just wanted to rant and rave a bit to get it out of my system. Thanks for reading.



Stick to the Drag X - far less stressful!!

And as for your first outing - yes, *you can do it*. Remember your change of identity - you're not a smoker. You're a vaper. If someone offers you a stinkie, just say, "No thanks, I don't smoke."

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Sitting in Eastgate Spur just missing some people from my past, but still vaping away, even if I have to do it in the smoking section. Just refilled on my IQOS supply, just until I can kick the stinkie cravings for good. It's still an ecig, so not exactly cheating in my mind and 6 weeks on two cartons is miles better than the five cartons of cheapie stinkies I was running through. Now I just need to find a girlfriend, lol one that doesn't smoke. That would not work for me licking out an ashtray again.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Viper_SA said:


> That would not work for me licking out an ashtray again.


LOL!!!

It's gross. Not the ashtray licking....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Phew! Made it home without a stinkie! Best part is that I didn't even have to touch the Pioneer. The Expro is now about half full and the battery is still above 60% as well. Not bad for a 200km round-trip and some vaping in Spur to boot. Quite impressed with the kit.

Now my only problem is I'm having a bit of Sunday blues on a Monday...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Sitting in Eastgate Spur just missing some people from my past, but still vaping away, even if I have to do it in the smoking section. Just refilled on my IQOS supply, just until I can kick the stinkie cravings for good. It's still an ecig, so not exactly cheating in my mind and 6 weeks on two cartons is miles better than the five cartons of cheapie stinkies I was running through. Now I just need to find a girlfriend, lol one that doesn't smoke. That would not work for me licking out an ashtray again.



Well done @Viper_SA !! Hope you find a girlfriend soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So today is 4 weeks and 3 days since my last stinkie. It is also exactly one calendar month, so I can start counting on months instead of weeks now. Sometimes I can't believe I made it this far, but I've done it. Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement in this thread, You all rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Well done @Viper_SA !!!! 

One of these days you will stop counting all together and just faintly remember the date that you stopped and you'll need an excel spreadsheet to calculate how long it has been...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well done @Viper_SA !!!!
> 
> One of these days you will stop counting all together and just faintly remember the date that you stopped and you'll need an excel spreadsheet to calculate how long it has been...



I actually wrote the date of my last stinkie on the whiteboard in my office with permanent marker

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well done @Viper_SA !!!!
> 
> One of these days you will stop counting all together and just faintly remember the date that you stopped and you'll need an excel spreadsheet to calculate how long it has been...


Same here, I go by the year now - next annual date is August and it will be 4 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

Great job @Viper_SA and @takes!

With The Zeus X, one has to leave enough cotton going into the ports or the deck floods. This tank is pretty much my go to, never let's me down but I did once trim my cotton too short and got a mouthful of juice, not pleasant! If you have any issues let me know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

LeislB said:


> Great job @Viper_SA and @takes!
> 
> With The Zeus X, one has to leave enough cotton going into the ports or the deck floods. This tank is pretty much my go to, never let's me down but I did once trim my cotton too short and got a mouthful of juice, not pleasant! If you have any issues let me know?



Thanks @LeislB, if I ever get a mesh I'll be sure to shout. I still have the original Zeus single coil. Al 4 are behaving again after wicking them the old way without trying to be fancy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> So today is 4 weeks and 3 days since my last stinkie. It is also exactly one calendar month, so I can start counting on months instead of weeks now. Sometimes I can't believe I made it this far, but I've done it. Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement in this thread, You all rock!



No, YOU rock!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> So today is 4 weeks and 3 days since my last stinkie. It is also exactly one calendar month, so I can start counting on months instead of weeks now. Sometimes I can't believe I made it this far, but I've done it. Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement in this thread, You all rock!


Congratulations @Viper_SA 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

If I had ciggies in the house right now I'd be smoking like a chimney! I think I was better off dumping all the gear on someone's doorstep when I was cleaning out the cupboards rather than giving vaping another go. I threw out a horde of expired concentrates and brand new gorilla bottles because at that time I didn't think I'd ever vape again. I should have never decided to try just one device and gotten hooked again. Vaping sucks!
One bloody rta that makes me feel this way. From now on I'll blow clouds and carry around several devices, but mtl to save battery power and juice economy isn't worth all this hell. 

I don't want to step on any toes here, but I've wicked the bloody Expro 100's of times, had someone else wick it for me, replaced all the o-rings, tried different coil diameters and still the thing floods and gurgles. Sure the flavor is great just after a rewick before she starts her shit, but it sure as **** ain't worth the trouble! I'm beginning to feel this tank is a grey product or something which tolerances aren't 100%. No way two people can not get one freaking rta to operate as it should.

She'll be headed off to a 3rd party to try and see if he can find the issue, if not he can drive over the bloody thing for all I care. I'm done with it.

So pissed off that I'm just going to pop a tranquilizer and go to bed and try to forget I'm a vaper at all. If it wasn't raining outside and I felt like getting dressed again I'd be on my way to the petrol station right now for a pack of 20's. So much freaking simpler and cheaper to boot. 

I've wasted almost a whole pack of cotton bacon, at least 10 coils and a shitload of juice on this piece of shit.

Rant not over, but too pissed to keep typing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Meneer... hang in there, dont give up yet, well, maybe give up on the Expro, but dont give up vaping just yet... we'll find you something else that works.

Maybe MTL is just not for you, there are a plethora of single coil DL RTA's out there that can be right up your alley, if you build it right, it wont use too much juice either. And if that does not work, maybe single coil RDA on a regulated squonker is the way to go for juice capacity then.

Finding your sweetspot after an extended period not vaping is going to take time and with the rabbit hole that grows deeper by the day with new gear, you have to get back into the swing of things first, fresh start, reset... sometimes we have to forget what we have learned in order to learn a new thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @DarthBranMuffin. I dropped you a WhatsApp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> If I had ciggies in the house right now I'd be smoking like a chimney! I think I was better off dumping all the gear on someone's doorstep when I was cleaning out the cupboards rather than giving vaping another go. I threw out a horde of expired concentrates and brand new gorilla bottles because at that time I didn't think I'd ever vape again. I should have never decided to try just one device and gotten hooked again. Vaping sucks!
> One bloody rta that makes me feel this way. From now on I'll blow clouds and carry around several devices, but mtl to save battery power and juice economy isn't worth all this hell.
> 
> I don't want to step on any toes here, but I've wicked the bloody Expro 100's of times, had someone else wick it for me, replaced all the o-rings, tried different coil diameters and still the thing floods and gurgles. Sure the flavor is great just after a rewick before she starts her shit, but it sure as **** ain't worth the trouble! I'm beginning to feel this tank is a grey product or something which tolerances aren't 100%. No way two people can not get one freaking rta to operate as it should.
> 
> She'll be headed off to a 3rd party to try and see if he can find the issue, if not he can drive over the bloody thing for all I care. I'm done with it.
> 
> So pissed off that I'm just going to pop a tranquilizer and go to bed and try to forget I'm a vaper at all. If it wasn't raining outside and I felt like getting dressed again I'd be on my way to the petrol station right now for a pack of 20's. So much freaking simpler and cheaper to boot.
> 
> I've wasted almost a whole pack of cotton bacon, at least 10 coils and a shitload of juice on this piece of shit.
> 
> Rant not over, but too pissed to keep typing



Hope the rant made you feel a bit better. Stick to the Drag X with commercial coils. Much easier!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Vape on Wayne, Vape on Garth, Vape on Viper.

Man I can almost feel your pain. When I stopped I remember getting angry at the crappy devices I was using then, the spinners and clearo's helped but it wasn't until I got a Pico and a Q14 that I calmed down a bit. Once I found that particular sweet spot I stuck with it for years, very high mg nic and MTL.

My daughter bought me a Twisp Vega kit. That opened up the world of DTL and surprise surprise, the nic demand started tumbling like Jenga.

Your problem now is that YOU KNOW, what is available to you. I didn't. This had a sliver lining as I was made to stick to what I had. This is my 2C to you. Find something that works and stick to it, stop chasing better and better. I cringed when I saw that you were smoking those cheapies. Took me back to the times when I was broke and would scratch in the ashtray for a stompie.

Please don't make me cringe again ....... vape on Viper, vape on.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Now you know why I got rid of the Zeus X - swapped for another Gear RTA as it was way too much trouble with flooding, dry hits and burning cotton. 

I’ve had my Gear RTAs for about 2 years now and I dread the day when I’d have to replace them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for all the replies. I really do appreciate it and I apologize for my hissy fit last night. If only I had a mtl device that operated on commercial coils as well. I have the mtl pod for the Drag X, but it is way too airy for me. I am still upset that the expro isn't working for me, because the draw and the flavor is spot on. Just the damn flooding that is a killer. It will be shipped off on Friday to a good Samaritan that has offered to put it through it's paces and try and identify the issue for me. Another good Samaritan has already sent me tracking details of another mtl rta that he is pif'ing to me. In the end it is just the sense of community that is making me stay off the stinkies for now. I must be honest last night I hit the IQOS hard, but today I'm doing better. 

I just prefer mtl for driving and vaping in public. Clouds are for home and work only. At work people are used to it as I'm not the only vaper here. At a mall's entrance r a smoking section in a restaurant it's a different story altogether. Which is why I badly want a good mtl setup that works for me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> My daughter bought me a Twisp Vega kit. That opened up the world of DTL and surprise surprise, the nic demand started tumbling like Jenga.



Ah! I had 2 x Mini Vegas - loved them. I'll scrounge around in my cupboard tonight and when I find them I'll put them up for sale in Classifieds.


----------



## Viper_SA

Totally random question: did anyone else experience excessive pimples when they quit vaping? I seem to recall a very old thread about it, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Stranger

This is most likely a build up of toxins from the ciggies. When you stop the body flushes itself of toxins. It is well known that smoking ages the skin. Nicotine in itself is a toxin in the quantities we consume it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Happy birthday @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wish I had more energy to vent a bit, but suffice it to say I'm having a k@k time of it lately. Having an especially trying evening. Thank goodness I don't have stinkies in the home, but I almost bought some earlier. Those little Moods cigarillos. They seemed so tempting.
Hopefully tomorrow will allow more time to expand on what's been happening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Wish I had more energy to vent a bit, but suffice it to say I'm having a k@k time of it lately. Having an especially trying evening. Thank goodness I don't have stinkies in the home, but I almost bought some earlier. Those little Moods cigarillos. They seemed so tempting.
> Hopefully tomorrow will allow more time to expand on what's been happening



Just the fact that you did not buy it is a win! Hang in there! And vent if you need to vent, get it out of your system! You smoked longer than you vaped, it will take time to get it all out of your system and finding a rhythm again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Wish I had more energy to vent a bit, but suffice it to say I'm having a k@k time of it lately. Having an especially trying evening. Thank goodness I don't have stinkies in the home, but I almost bought some earlier. Those little Moods cigarillos. They seemed so tempting.
> Hopefully tomorrow will allow more time to expand on what's been happening



Kudos to you for not caving in!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Okay, update time. Been a really hard week for me. Well, actually a hard few weeks with my mental illness rearing it's ugly head, but at least I get to see my psychiatrist on the 10th. I just have no energy and even dream about sleeping while I'm sleeping 
Whereas I used to burn the midnight oil just a few short weeks back.

Also, been struggling to get rodents to feed my snakes. I usually buy frozen from a guy in Jhb and just thaw out what I need. He didn't have stock for me, and a few other suppliers all gave me the runaround for some reason. Ended up paying a fortune for one feeding at a local petstore. Then I had all the issues with my Expromizer V4 to boot. Thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn sending me an extra deck and @Befo5 letting me test before I buy I now have two working V4's at least.

Finally got a call from my rodent supplier letting me know he can help me out, but with smaller sizes, Which meant a bigger order and more money... Now, we usually meet at a petrol station and we do the exchange after I've EFT'd him beforehand. This time he forgot I was coming through (in a few hours, how hard can it be to remember an appointment for 3 hours ). Anyway, it led him to ask me to swing by his place to pick up as he was preparing dinner. Now, I'm not that materialistic, but damn I hate that neighborhood! Felt criminal to drive my old Chevy Spark through that posh neighborhood. Got me right depressed that there are people with that kind of money while 80% of the country is starving. Now I know to a lot of people I seem like a person of means as well, but holy hell, some of those drive-way entrances have more expensive tiles that my whole little townhouse put together! Which is what lead to me almost buying a pack of Moods cigarillos. 

Anyway, moving on from my jealousy... Got home and the order was incomplete. Even though I had paid for everything the day before. Just got an "oops sorry, they are still sitting in my freezer". The ones I did get wasn't even fully frozen and not packaged nearly as well as always. Got me right pissed off.

Today was also especially hard on me. Well, since the 1st actually. On May 1st 27 years ago my hero, Ayrton Senna died. Today a pet store owner picked up my big snake rack and quite a few snakes. In a manic period in 2018 I bought a snake rack to the value of R12k and a lot of ball pythons. Largely thinking I was never going to get a wife anyway. This ended with half my lounge suite in the garage and very tight living space. Got so bad that I was ashamed to invite anyone over because I only had a couch and one chair in the living room. Been searching for buyers who would be willing to buy the rack from me. Hell, I even offered it to some people for R3k, which is what I still owed on the rack. (Yeah, my dumbass was still paying off for my bad decision). 
I didn't research what the snakes were worth on their own, and found a buyer a lot faster than expected after reaching out to a family member who has a pet store. Now I'm not good at making prices anyway, so I ended up selling a R12k rack and 7 ball pythons for only R5k. Feel a little silly that I didn't prepare an asking price better, but there is also the possibility that my mom will have to move in with me in future due to her poor health. 
So I needed to keep that in mind as the spare bedroom also has a snake rack and my PC occupying it. I know snakes are not like dogs etc. but I still miss them terribly and wonder if I did the right thing.

Next up I have to research prices on air rifles and sell off some of the 7 I have (also bought while manic ). I certainly don't use or need that many.

Then on to work... We have a big statutory shutdown coming up and my senior whom I look up to and who always gives me great advice is off sick with a back injury. Going to be tough going and I'll need a few tranquilizers to get through that. Don't want to get into too many details on this as the wrong people might read it.

On a positive note though, tonight as I was craving a stinkie like never before, I noticed a neat little whole burned into my sweatpants that double as pajamas from when I was still smoking. So that helped with the craving. 

I guess I should just be thankful for what I have and keep my chin up and keep trying to fight the good fight. Still cheating with the IQOS, but enjoying it less and less. Have to put that in the pros column. 

Sorry for the long post, and yes, I do realize that a lot of this has nothing to do with my quitting smoking, but I needed to let it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Hang in there @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB

Sometimes writing it and getting it out lifts an unimaginable weight. We're here to listen, take one step at a time, that's all you can do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

2 Months tomorrow... Can't believe it. Yet, I still get very bad cravings. Wondering when it will stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

If someone offered me a John Rolfe this morning it'd be all over 
Isn't this supposed to get easier.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

But ... you've passed the two-month mark and that's amazing! That's some achievement!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> If someone offered me a John Rolfe this morning it'd be all over
> Isn't this supposed to get easier.



One puff will take you back to step one. Is it really worth it?

The other day at the garage I stopped and looked at the stinky boxes. I don't do it often since, you know, quiting. But the cigarette boxes got very colorful. And the flavors are amazing. Got offered a drag by a colleague and I can say it gets easier to say no. But the appeal will always be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> One puff will take you back to step one. Is it really worth it?
> 
> The other day at the garage I stopped and looked at the stinky boxes. I don't do it often since, you know, quiting. But the cigarette boxes got very colorful. And the flavors are amazing. Got offered a drag by a colleague and I can say it gets easier to say no. But the appeal will always be there.



I've been vaping for about 4 years now and although I have no desire to smoke a stinkie, I love the smell of fresh tobacco i.e. out in the open, not in a room. So I love sitting near smokers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, my big test is coming up. I'll be coordinating our annual shutdown from tomorrow up until the 27th. Very stressful and long, hard days. If I make this without a stinkie I'll be feeling much more confident that I can make it stick. Still dual using with the IQOS, but mostly in the mornings when I wake up and then over to vaping. Might not be very active on the forum but will check in when I can. Will also be mtl'ing it mostly as not to offend the crowds of people in the smoking area. So 12mg here I come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Well, my big test is coming up. I'll be coordinating our annual shutdown from tomorrow up until the 27th. Very stressful and long, hard days. If I make this without a stinkie I'll be feeling much more confident that I can make it stick. Still dual using with the IQOS, but mostly in the mornings when I wake up and then over to vaping. Might not be very active on the forum but will check in when I can. Will also be mtl'ing it mostly as not to offend the crowds of people in the smoking area. So 12mg here I come.



Vasbyt!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Good luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a while since I posted here, or anywhere on the forum really. Partly due to internal politics, and partly because between work being hectic and me feeling a bit more depressed than usual I have just not really been in the mood for sharing what's in my hand or such things. The good news is that I have stayed off the stinkies, although I have been utilizing my IQOS a tad more than I would like. Mostly been vaping on my Drag X's since I don't really have the energy or desire to pit stop anything. Thankfully the Expromizer V4 I am borrowing from @Befo5 and the very. very coil friendly Raspberry Pineapple from @ivc_mixer I have had a vape for driving and something to blow some clouds with. 

Hoping my mood will improve and I can pit-stop a few RTA's and try out some samples that have been long overdue for tasting and using some more gear for variety's sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Been a while since I posted here, or anywhere on the forum really. Partly due to internal politics, and partly because between work being hectic and me feeling a bit more depressed than usual I have just not really been in the mood for sharing what's in my hand or such things. The good news is that I have stayed off the stinkies, although I have been utilizing my IQOS a tad more than I would like. Mostly been vaping on my Drag X's since I don't really have the energy or desire to pit stop anything. Thankfully the Expromizer V4 I am borrowing from @Befo5 and the very. very coil friendly Raspberry Pineapple from @ivc_mixer I have had a vape for driving and something to blow some clouds with.
> 
> Hoping my mood will improve and I can pit-stop a few RTA's and try out some samples that have been long overdue for tasting and using some more gear for variety's sake.



@Viper_SA Coincidentally, I was thinking just last night that we haven't heard from you in a while and that I must give you a shout on the forum! Sorry that you're feeling depressed. It too will pass. Well done on staying off the stinkies. That's something to be proud of!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Suddenly hit me, today I'm 5 month stinkie free. Still clinging to the HEETS and IQOS, especially now with my mom in hospital, but I made it. Hope I can keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Suddenly hit me, today I'm 5 month stinkie free. Still clinging to the HEETS and IQOS, especially now with my mom in hospital, but I made it. Hope I can keep it up.



well done !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> Suddenly hit me, today I'm 5 month stinkie free. Still clinging to the HEETS and IQOS, especially now with my mom in hospital, but I made it. Hope I can keep it up.


Well done


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Suddenly hit me, today I'm 5 month stinkie free. Still clinging to the HEETS and IQOS, especially now with my mom in hospital, but I made it. Hope I can keep it up.



Good job @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

And so 6 months have come and gone. Was exactly 6 months since my last stinkie on the 6th of September. I'm still dual using a bit with the iqos HEETS, but no stinkies. My previous record was 7 months, so here's to hoping I'll stay on the wagon this time. Trying times though. My mom's health is not good at all, work is hectic and the complex where I live is going through a very turbulent time if I can put it that way. Two side fighting over who should be in charge and I know picking sides will piss off someone that can give me crap about some stuff on either side. So the urge and temptation is very real, but I also realise that a stinkie won't solve the problem and make it magically go away.
Thanks to all those that support and encourage me everyday. Even if you don't know it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> And so 6 months have come and gone. Was exactly 6 months since my last stinkie on the 6th of September. I'm still dual using a bit with the iqos HEETS, but no stinkies. My previous record was 7 months, so here's to hoping I'll stay on the wagon this time. Trying times though. My mom's health is not good at all, work is hectic and the complex where I live is going through a very turbulent time if I can put it that way. Two side fighting over who should be in charge and I know picking sides will piss off someone that can give me crap about some stuff on either side. So the urge and temptation is very real, but I also realise that a stinkie won't solve the problem and make it magically go away.
> Thanks to all those that support and encourage me everyday. Even if you don't know it.



nice one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> And so 6 months have come and gone. Was exactly 6 months since my last stinkie on the 6th of September. I'm still dual using a bit with the iqos HEETS, but no stinkies. My previous record was 7 months, so here's to hoping I'll stay on the wagon this time. Trying times though. My mom's health is not good at all, work is hectic and the complex where I live is going through a very turbulent time if I can put it that way. Two side fighting over who should be in charge and I know picking sides will piss off someone that can give me crap about some stuff on either side. So the urge and temptation is very real, but I also realise that a stinkie won't solve the problem and make it magically go away.
> Thanks to all those that support and encourage me everyday. Even if you don't know it.



Well done @Viper_SA ! Just keep doing what you are doing, the urge will go away!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> And so 6 months have come and gone. Was exactly 6 months since my last stinkie on the 6th of September. I'm still dual using a bit with the iqos HEETS, but no stinkies. My previous record was 7 months, so here's to hoping I'll stay on the wagon this time. Trying times though. My mom's health is not good at all, work is hectic and the complex where I live is going through a very turbulent time if I can put it that way. Two side fighting over who should be in charge and I know picking sides will piss off someone that can give me crap about some stuff on either side. So the urge and temptation is very real, but I also realise that a stinkie won't solve the problem and make it magically go away.
> Thanks to all those that support and encourage me everyday. Even if you don't know it.


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Congrats @Viper_SA well done keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> And so 6 months have come and gone. Was exactly 6 months since my last stinkie on the 6th of September. I'm still dual using a bit with the iqos HEETS, but no stinkies. My previous record was 7 months, so here's to hoping I'll stay on the wagon this time. Trying times though. My mom's health is not good at all, work is hectic and the complex where I live is going through a very turbulent time if I can put it that way. Two side fighting over who should be in charge and I know picking sides will piss off someone that can give me crap about some stuff on either side. So the urge and temptation is very real, but I also realise that a stinkie won't solve the problem and make it magically go away.
> Thanks to all those that support and encourage me everyday. Even if you don't know it.



That's a great achievement @Viper_SA!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Just keep on trucking @Viper_SA! Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn, the cravings have been hitting me hard during the last week or so. Especially while doing little odd "projects" in the garage. When I'm done and finished washing my hands and hit the couch, that's when it hits me. I've caught myself reaching for a non-existent pack more than once. Well, last night I dreamt I had a smoke. Didn't even feel any satisfaction, just guilty and disappointed that my timer needs to restart. So, all in all still hanging tough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Damn, the cravings have been hitting me hard during the last week or so. Especially while doing little odd "projects" in the garage. When I'm done and finished washing my hands and hit the couch, that's when it hits me. I've caught myself reaching for a non-existent pack more than once. Well, last night I dreamt I had a smoke. Didn't even feel any satisfaction, just guilty and disappointed that my timer needs to restart. So, all in all still hanging tough.



I wish I had your strength of mind - where chocolates are concerned!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

Hang in there @Viper_SA !

You've made it this far, it does get easier, eventually, I swear.
Ive been stinkie free for almost 6yrs now, and let me tell you, the 1st 6months for me were hell!
... but, just after 6months I woke up one day, and the cravings were gone... (granted i vaped the hell outta my devices back then)
I dont even like the smell of the smoke anymore and move away from ppl who are smoking as i cant handle it anymore.

Hang in there man, and keep doing what you're doing!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Angelskeeper said:


> Hang in there @Viper_SA !
> 
> You've made it this far, it does get easier, eventually, I swear.
> Ive been stinkie free for almost 6yrs now, and let me tell you, the 1st 6months for me were hell!
> ... but, just after 6months I woke up one day, and the cravings were gone... (granted i vaped the hell outta my devices back then)
> I dont even like the smell of the smoke anymore and move away from ppl who are smoking as i cant handle it anymore.
> 
> Hang in there man, and keep doing what you're doing!!



Thanks. I started hating smoke while I was a smoker. I didn't like people smoking in a car with closed windows for instance. Now it's just worse. My mom still smokes like a chimney and I see her everyday. Instead of making me crave one, it actually repulse me and makes me more determined to stay off it. I'm even getting more doggy kisses from my best friend now. I have to offer up some gratitude to Big Tobacco though. If it wasn't for an impulse buy of the iqos system I'd never have even thought of quitting and getting back on the vape wagon. I still use the iqos, especially when I wake up and a tad more over weekends. Lately though, I've noticed that when I use it too much all the flavors start tasting the same, as did real stinkies, so I'm slowly cutting back on it so I can taste the difference in the tobacco flavors again. Big ups to Phillip Morris for at least trying to reduce tobacco harm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

The flavours starting to taste the same is a good sign! Lol!
Hang in there, keep doing what works for you and you'll get there.
As for the keeping my hands busy when i quit, I dove straight into building my own coils etc and trying to best my previous builds... i guess i replaced my cravings with the need to see how big a cloud i could make while vaping...
Spent plenty a night trying to see the tv through the volumes of vape clouds.. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

267 days since my last stinkie, and today I'd kill for one. Not missing the taste or smell, just that instant nicotine hit that vaping just doesn't supply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> 267 days since my last stinkie, and today I'd kill for one. Not missing the taste or smell, just that instant nicotine hit that vaping just doesn't supply.


I know the feeling. Stay strong 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a while since I've updated here. Over 8 months now and officially the longest I've ever been off stinkies. On the 6th of December it will be 9 months! Still using the HEETS, but they are starting to irritate me and the price is making me think twice before taking one. Its just in the mornings when I wake up that I really suffer with dropping them all together. Busy finding my happy place with different vapes and going strong. Thanks for everyone's support

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

Well done man! 
Thats a huge achievement!!!

Glad to hear you are finding your happy place with vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Been a while since I've updated here. Over 8 months now and officially the longest I've ever been off stinkies. On the 6th of December it will be 9 months! Still using the HEETS, but they are starting to irritate me and the price is making me think twice before taking one. Its just in the mornings when I wake up that I really suffer with dropping them all together. Busy finding my happy place with different vapes and going strong. Thanks for everyone's support



Brilliant @Viper_SA !!!


----------



## Viper_SA

Feel like a mother that has given birth, lol. Today I'm exactly 9 months stinkie free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

Viper_SA said:


> Feel like a mother that has given birth, lol. Today I'm exactly 9 months stinkie free!


WHOOHOO!! Well done!!
Thats a serious milestone!
Congrats and keep it up!! 
It should get easier now... you'll still have that odd urge, but you've proven that you can beat it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Feel like a mother that has given birth, lol. Today I'm exactly 9 months stinkie free!



@Viper_SA WOW!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

How time flies... On the 6th of January I was 10 month stinkie free and busy cutting back on the HEETS as well. The plan is to stop the beets on 6 March to coincide with my 1 year anniversary... Let's hope I can do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Viper_SA said:


> How time flies... On the 6th of January I was 10 month stinkie free and busy cutting back on the HEETS as well. The plan is to stop the beets on 6 March to coincide with my 1 year anniversary... Let's hope I can do it.


No need to hope, we know you can do this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

You've done so damn well, I have no doubt you can leap over any hurdle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Shucks people, 5 more days then I'm one year off the stinkies. Still using the IQOS HEETS and struggling to let go of them. Will stick with them a little while longer is think. I'm currently on my 3rd and final week of annual leave. Feeling much better and more productive mentally, so I've been doing lots of odd jobs in and around the house and in the garden. Problem is last time I was this active I was used to doing it with a cigarette in my mouth. Really been struggling the last couple of days with hectic cravings. I smell my mom's cigarette smoke and it makes me almost nauseated, but I miss the simplicity of smoking and that instant hit. Would have thought one year down the line things would be much easier. Any advice from someone who has gone through something similar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Yeah, tell yourself you are a smoker, but you choose not to .... worked for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Shucks people, 5 more days then I'm one year off the stinkies. Still using the IQOS HEETS and struggling to let go of them. Will stick with them a little while longer is think. I'm currently on my 3rd and final week of annual leave. Feeling much better and more productive mentally, so I've been doing lots of odd jobs in and around the house and in the garden. Problem is last time I was this active I was used to doing it with a cigarette in my mouth. Really been struggling the last couple of days with hectic cravings. I smell my mom's cigarette smoke and it makes me almost nauseated, but I miss the simplicity of smoking and that instant hit. Would have thought one year down the line things would be much easier. Any advice from someone who has gone through something similar?



I've been vaping for 4 years and I still feel like having a stinkie from time to time. I'm sure I'd be sick if I did though! As for the simplicity of smoking - yes, I do miss that. All the faffing with juice and coils and batteries truly irritates me. So, I have at least 3 mods going at any one time so that I don't need to refill so often. And I replace all the batteries at the same time, whether the battery indicator shows that I need to or not. I also replace all the coils at the same time.

Vaping is a process and one needs to streamline it, otherwise it just takes over one's time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Happy anniversary to me. One year off the stinkies today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> Happy anniversary to me. One year off the stinkies today


Awesome.
Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Happy anniversary to me. One year off the stinkies today



A noteworthy achievement indeed!!!!!!!!!!! Well done @Viper_SA! It's been a tough year and it will, many a time, still be tough. Hang in there, kid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

One foot in front of the other ...........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Awesome job! It may have been a tough road but look at all the new, weird and wonderful friends you've made! 

You won't get rid of us so easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a while since an update here. So far I'll be running out of Iqos Heets today and have decided not to buy any, so that would mean vaping only. A bit nervous about it, but at least I know I won't reach for a stinky. Worked too damn hard to get to where I am today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> Been a while since an update here. So far I'll be running out of Iqos Heets today and have decided not to buy any, so that would mean vaping only. A bit nervous about it, but at least I know I won't reach for a stinky. Worked too damn hard to get to where I am today.


Congrats and stay strong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Remember the Mantra

I am a smoker
Today I choose not to.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Feeling really proud of myself! My 2nd day without supplementing with Iqos Heets. Just pure vaping. Always felt a bit guilty for still using the Iqos, until I realised it's MY journey and it has to run it's course the way it was meant for ME. Big shout out to @GSM500 as his tobaccos played a BIG part in me not needing a tobacco based supplement due to his great juices!Can't believe I waited so long to try them, but it's worth it, and again, it was part of MY journey.

Thanks to veryone following this thread and supporting me. Really do appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> Feeling really proud of myself! My 2nd day without supplementing with Iqos Heets. Just pure vaping. Always felt a bit guilty for still using the Iqos, until I realised it's MY journey and it has to run it's course the way it was meant for ME. Big shout out to @GSM500 as his tobaccos played a BIG part in me not needing a tobacco based supplement due to his great juices!Can't believe I waited so long to try them, but it's worth it, and again, it was part of MY journey.
> 
> Thanks to veryone following this thread and supporting me. Really do appreciate it!


Congrats bro. It gets easier. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a while and I forgot all about it to be honest. On the 21stz the day of our last vape meet I celebrated one month HEETS free. No IQOS since 21 April! Been vaping a LOT of mtl tobacco juice since, but not even craving it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Been a while and I forgot all about it to be honest. On the 21stz the day of our last vape meet I celebrated one month HEETS free. No IQOS since 21 April! Been vaping a LOT of mtl tobacco juice since, but not even craving it anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

